# Best home-made light diffusing remedies?



## MichiganFarts (Jan 1, 2011)

So getting back into photography, I've been finding that I'm missing a lot of basic equipment I used to have stored away.

The flash diffuser for my SB-28 was missing, and sadly we've but one camera shop in town anymore, and they didn't have one that would fit it.

Bounce flash was not an option, as we were at my parents house, with their wood planked cathedral ceiling. 

So, I made my own, using plastic wrap and vaseline. Is there a better or preferred homemade remedy while I wait to order one online?


----------



## Vinny (Jan 1, 2011)

A white tissue and a rubber band. Used it 30 years ago when diffusers weren't around for an average person.


----------



## Edsport (Jan 1, 2011)

For the pop-up flash cut a hole into a ping-pong ball and an old white film container. Cut a slit into it so it slides onto the flash...


----------



## Derrel (Jan 1, 2011)

MichiganFarts said:
			
		

> SNIP>using plastic wrap and vaseline.>SNIP



Hmmm...this sounds, uhmmmm....kinda' weird....

Quite a few DIY diffuser solutions are out there--milk jug plastic cut and shaped, various craft foam diffusers that emulate A Better Bounce Card,thicknesses of paper toweling, napkins,etc.


----------



## table1349 (Jan 1, 2011)

MichiganFarts said:


> So getting back into photography, I've been finding that I'm missing a lot of basic equipment I used to have stored away.
> 
> The flash diffuser for my SB-28 was missing, and sadly we've but one camera shop in town anymore, and they didn't have one that would fit it.
> 
> ...



Not home made but solves the problem.

LumiQuest Photographic Accessories | Pocket Bouncer
LumiQuest Photographic Accessories | MidiBouncer
LumiQuest Photographic Accessories | Big Bounce
LumiQuest Photographic Accessories | Promax System

There are other makers out there with similar products.  Lumiquest makes several nice diffusers as well. LumiQuest Photographic Accessories | Product Guide


----------



## Josh66 (Jan 1, 2011)

Derrel said:


> MichiganFarts said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


What, you've never used a flash as a sex toy before?





Alcohol bottles are almost the exact right size to fit over a 580EX II...  Might fit your flash too.

The $10 slip on diffusers aren't all that bad either.


----------



## GooniesNeverSayDie11 (Jan 1, 2011)

I second the alcohol bottle. Just made one myself. Bought the bottle for $2 and put some double sided tape with a couple shims made from foamcore board I had laying around just to make it extra snug. Works great. Doesn't look cheap either unless you get up close ( or you are a fellow photographer who can spot the DIY a mile away haha )


----------



## MichiganFarts (Jan 2, 2011)

Derrel said:


> Hmmm...this sounds, uhmmmm....kinda' weird....



Well, just from memory...I had read somewhere that a pro had used  vaseline for this very purpose.  How they had done it, I wasn't sure.   So I just wrapped some up in plastic wrap and rubber banded it over the  flash.  I guess I was the only who read that article, lol.  Though I  can't remember exactly what it was they were shooting....


----------



## Gruen Photo 7 Design (Jan 2, 2011)

bump for the lumiquest
i use an 80/20 kit - has a softbox setup as well


----------



## MichiganFarts (Jan 2, 2011)

gryphonslair99 said:


> Not home made but solves the problem.
> 
> LumiQuest Photographic Accessories | Pocket Bouncer
> LumiQuest Photographic Accessories | MidiBouncer
> ...



What?!  They actually sell diffusers?  Dang, where have I been this whole time?!?


----------



## RyanLilly (Jan 2, 2011)

Better bounce card, aka, a piece of foam paper and a rubber band, is one of the easiest with very good results.


----------



## table1349 (Jan 2, 2011)

MichiganFarts said:


> Derrel said:
> 
> 
> > Hmmm...this sounds, uhmmmm....kinda' weird....
> ...



We used to use vaseline or plain ole nose grease ( not to be confused with snot) on a skylight filter to provide a soft focus effect.  Never stuck it on a flash head.  You would need a glob of the stuff to provide much diffusion and keeping it on the plastic wrap would be a pain.


----------



## MichiganFarts (Jan 2, 2011)

GooniesNeverSayDie11 said:


> I second the alcohol bottle. Just made one myself. Bought the bottle for $2 and put some double sided tape with a couple shims made from foamcore board I had laying around just to make it extra snug. Works great. Doesn't look cheap either unless you get up close ( or you are a fellow photographer who can spot the DIY a mile away haha )



Yeah, it sounds like an excellent idea.  I'll probably be ransacking my supply closet when I get home from work lol.


----------



## Garbz (Jan 2, 2011)

A started a whole thread dedicated to this sort of thing a while ago. Have a look here:

http://www.thephotoforum.com/forum/beyond-basics/90582-ghetto-diy-photography-stuff-thread.html


----------



## table1349 (Jan 2, 2011)

To add to what Garbz has:
DIYPhotography.net | Photography and Studio Lighting
DIY Lighting Hacks for Digital Photographers
Matt Greer Photography: DIY Lighting Equipment
How To Make A Flash Diffuser Using the Film Canister Method
Cool Photography Equipment &#038; Do it Yourself and Home Made Alternative Solutions


----------



## GooniesNeverSayDie11 (Jan 3, 2011)

You sure they weren't using the bottom portion of a vaseline container? ( similar to how you would cut off the bottom of an alcohol bottle.


----------



## MichiganFarts (Jan 3, 2011)

GooniesNeverSayDie11 said:


> You sure they weren't using the bottom portion of a vaseline container? ( similar to how you would cut off the bottom of an alcohol bottle.



Nope, can't say I'm sure 'bout any of the details lol...

But it looks like I probably was remembering it wrong either way.


----------



## MichiganFarts (Jan 3, 2011)

Garbz said:


> A started a whole thread dedicated to this sort of thing a while ago. Have a look here:
> 
> http://www.thephotoforum.com/forum/beyond-basics/90582-ghetto-diy-photography-stuff-thread.html




Great thread!  TY for the link.


----------

